# Burke county hunting



## burkecountydeer (Aug 15, 2007)

Does any one that hunts burke county or in this erea RATTLE ? And have yall rattled in many bucks? Thanks


----------



## swamp (Aug 15, 2007)

I have not rattled in any bucks, but I have sure lured any spikes and does with the CAN!  That thing is awesome around pre-rut>  That is a good question I wonder who has that type of luck in Burke?


----------



## burkecountydeer (Aug 15, 2007)

What is a CAN ? Just wondering . Thanks


----------



## swamp (Aug 16, 2007)

primos the truth estrus can


----------



## JKG (Aug 16, 2007)

I went hunting in Burke County a couple of years ago....Friend of the family owned a Hunting Plantation up there....That's a long drive from Florida.


----------



## burkecountydeer (Aug 16, 2007)

I might try that CAN out , How is the best way to use it , like how many times then how long to wait before you use it again ??? Thanks alot


----------



## swamp (Aug 17, 2007)

Use it two or three times pause and listen, then do it again and look for movement and the sound of a grunt coming towards your area. Its all personal preference.


----------

